# Cat hangout



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

There's a group of about 8 or more cats under a neighbors porch,taking shelter from the rain. Most are scrawny,under-nourished,but the biggest one looks pretty healthy. The leader? Unfortunately,someone's jumped the gun,crying 'rabies!' and talking about having them packed off to the pound. As time may be a factor,how do I go about getting them RESCUED? Besides,they're not in a very safe hangout,what if we get LOTS of rain? Minor flooding?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We get these kind of postings a lot of Craigslist here. Sometimes some sort of rescue organization is contacted, or reads it and will come and get them. Could you post on Craigslist?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Craigslist! :idea: Oh,and silly me! The big,healthy one? THAT'S MOM!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

UPDATE!  Mom,and her bunchas are on 1 of my landlords properties,and he agrees they should be rescued!


----------

